# CES: Award-winning Akimbo Video-on-Demand Content to Launch on AT&T Homezone Service



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Award-winning Akimbo Video-on-Demand Content to Launch on AT&T Homezone Service

Trailblazing Internet-to-TV Entertainment Service Makes VOD Titles Available to Subscribers

2007 International CES
Booth No. 9817

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Akimbo™ Systems today announced that its award-winning collection of thousands of video-on-demand titles will be available this month to subscribers of AT&T HomezoneSM, a groundbreaking new video and Internet entertainment service launched in 2006 by AT&T Inc. (NYSE:T). AT&T Homezone is a first-of-its kind video service that integrates AT&T│Yahoo!® High Speed Internet Service, AT&T│DISH Network satellite television and AT&T Home Networking services via a single device. The integration of Akimbo content into the Internet connected set-top box will bring a new level of choice for consumers, who can now easily watch thousands of programs and movies on TV, downloaded with just a touch of the Homezone remote control. AT&T will be demonstrating Akimbo content on Homezone at the AT&T CES exhibit located in the Central Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center, Booth No. 9817.

A pioneer in Internet-to-TV video on demand and one of the most visible companies in the world of Internet VOD, Akimbo allows subscribers to download thousands of programs from more than 150 mainstream and niche content providers over the Internet, direct to their televisions, for high-quality, on-demand viewing. Akimbo offers a bridge between broadcast and broadband and is a complement to existing broadcast, cable and satellite services. Akimbo's collection of on-demand video includes well-known names, as well as hard-to-find specialty offerings.

"By combining such a wide range of video-on-demand, broadcast and Internet services, Homezone has created what is by far the most comprehensive entertainment experience available today," said Joshua Goldman, CEO of Akimbo Systems. "AT&T Homezone is a tremendously exciting integrated service that is ideal for anyone who wants the latest in home entertainment."

Akimbo at CES

During CES, Akimbo executives will be speaking at the following sessions:

* CES: Content and CE Partnerships, Tuesday, January 9 from 10:30 - 11:30 p.m., at LVCC North Hall, N257
* CES/Digital Hollywood Session A - DH12: Movies, On Demand Content, Tuesday, January 9 from noon to 1:30 p.m., at LVCC North Hall, N259

The Akimbo Service will be on display at:

* Akimbo LV Hilton Hotel Suite 2860, call (650) 533-8014 for appointment
* AT&T Exhibit, LVCC Central Hall, Booth No. 9817
* Microsoft Booth, LVCC Central Hall, 7144, RCA Akimbo Players will be given away in the Mini Theater
* Movielink, LVCC Concierge Center
* Sonic Solutions, Renaissance Hotel, Meeting Rooms Copa A & B, Second Floor

About Akimbo

Akimbo is the first company to deliver digital-quality video-on-demand to any television via a broadband-Internet connection. Named to the OnHollywood 100 by AlwaysOn and "Best of What's New" by Popular Science, Akimbo also accepted 2005 Digital World Innovations and CES Best of Innovations 2005 awards for its easy-to-use and affordable Internet video-on-demand service. As an aggregator of brand-name and specialty video content, Akimbo provides one of the worlds' largest collections of on-demand programming to companies including AT&T, Cisco Systems Inc., Microsoft Corp., Sonic Solutions® and Thomson Corp. Akimbo has offices in San Mateo, Calif. and is a privately held company funded by AT&T, Blueprint Ventures, Cisco Systems Inc., Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, Sprout Group and Zone Ventures. For more information, visit www.akimbo.com.


----------

